

Simple viral marketing with Twitter - Tichy

At the recent Barcamp Leipzig I heard about a simple approach for marketing with Twitter. Instead of the classic "recommend this site to friends" email form, use a link to twitter with a prefilled status message. That way it is much easier for people to spam their friends about your web site, and they don't have to give you their friend's email addresses.<p>Self-Plugging Example: http://twitter.com/home?status=Just+read+Bjoern%27s+Blog+http%3A%2F%2Fblog.blinker.net+%23bjoernsblog (at least it won't be made into a real link).
======
babul
I don't think twiiter shoudl be used to encourage spamming :)

